# On the way home from



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2016)

Work today, decided to take some pics of the different flowers along the road 





















































Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2016)

Sigh.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2016)

The scourge of the greenhouse! (Tiny white flowers, pods shoot seeds everywhere 















































Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2016)

Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2016)

Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Sigh.





 you snuck that in pretty quickly!

Flowers included are
Pear trees, cherry, forsythia, marsh marigold, peach, magnolia, redbud, daffodils, yellow rocket, unopened wild mustard greens (yellow rocket), cooked greens on top of ravioli, dandelion and a few others


----------



## Heather (Mar 27, 2016)

We have fields and fields of mustard here in all of the empty lots in Feb/early March - I often see ladies out collecting the greens.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Great shots...thanks. Are things a bit early this year with the warmer winter?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes up around Utica ny where I used to be, the Italian and polish ladies (and guys) would go out dragging big garbage bags of greens back to their vehicles and would boil/bag/freeze a lot. Fall ones were usually better, slightly different plant and usually bushier and many more stems to pick. Sometimes you could pick the whole 'bush', take it back home then split off all of the shoots. Often would jump up too quickly in spring on hot days

I'm not sure if things are earlier than normal, because the last two winters I'd been here in nj it was so cold for so long I don't know what's normal! But I saw snowdrops at the early edge of the daffodil season, and that seems unusual to me. It does seem unusual to me to see peach blossoms this early but I don't know anything about fruit

Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2016)

It's unseasonably warm here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice! I enjoyed this! Thanks!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 27, 2016)

Gorgeous!! Pic like these make me miss spring in temperate countries (Down under). Love the magnolias and forsythia..


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you Charles. I enjoyed that ride home enormously.
The maples are pollinating here and there's pollen everywhere and sneezes galore, but it's SPRING!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2016)

Spring has sprung............


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 28, 2016)

I love Spring! best time of year in the Northeast!


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice variety.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks a lot like what's happening here Charles. The peaches and most cherry varieties are just coming into full flower here as well - while most deciduous magnolias are past peak. Keep eatin' those greens, they are good for you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> you snuck that in pretty quickly!


Being in the right place at the right time! Just a bit of jealousy on my part...


----------

